# video solution for a bad space



## mdonovan (Jul 12, 2010)

So the fabulous architects who designed our black box made it so that the most logical room set-up also puts the performers underneath the control booth. They ran a balcony around 3 of the sides (east, south and west) so it is hard to light well if the performers are anywhere other than the north wall. They also put a bank of windows on the south wall and large double doors on the west wall. Anyway, we mostly use the space in a cafe style with tables and chairs and the performers against the north wall, directly under the control booth. I cannot see a thing! I have been thinking of getting a wireless IP camera and a monitor for the booth (as always cost is also an issue). Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 12, 2010)

Would the latency inherent in a IP camera setup be acceptable?


----------



## mdonovan (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess it depends on how bad it is. I can always relay on sound to keep track of the performances, there is an excellent audio feed into the booth, and its a small space. So I'm not sure how annoyed I'd be with a longer delay. I'm more worried about video quality. I want a true representation of color and light intensity.


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 12, 2010)

Even a wireless IP camera needs a power source. You might look into a CCTV security camera system for little $ that powers it's cameras from the recorder/monitor. Here is a cheap camera that I have in my studio. I run a video and power cord about 75-feet from the camera to our control room and simply plug in the wall wart power supply and then into a basic Video monitor.

Amazon.com: VideoSecu IR804D Color IR Infrared Video Security…


How about a mirror? Something convex like in hospitals.

Of course the actors might use it to check their faces


----------



## LightStud (Jul 12, 2010)

mdonovan said:


> ... I want a true representation of color and light intensity.


Sorry, even $20,000 broadcast cameras don't (usually) provide that.


----------



## mdonovan (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'm going to look into the camera. I thought about a mirror, it would be easiest, but in such a small space I thought it might attract too much attention. Also, power is not a big deal. I was going to attach the camera to the south balcony railing, and there are some outlets up there.


----------

